# Live in Thailand



## Soso72 (Jun 1, 2018)

Hello 

I am in Australia since one year with a working holiday visa and I would like to know if there are opportunity to work easily in Thailand? It is much more different with Australia but maybe some of you have some experience there. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Ismeria.B (Jun 5, 2018)

Hello !
What kind of job are you looking for ?
Actually, I live in Thailand and in my opinion life here is cool but you have to learn a little of thai language to be integrated.


----------



## Soso72 (Jun 1, 2018)

Ismeria.B said:


> Hello !
> What kind of job are you looking for ?
> Actually, I live in Thailand and in my opinion life here is cool but you have to learn a little of thai language to be integrated.


Hi! Thanks for your answer. 
I have few experiences in communication and marketing. I worked for different agencies. And I think the Asian market could be interesting... What do you mind? 
About the Thai language.. i will try first with english lol. But if I am staying longer sure i will do it. 
Did you went in Thailand for holiday or did you worked?


----------



## Ismeria.B (Jun 5, 2018)

Hi ! Yeah actually many companies are settled here and not only thai companies but strangers as well so, if at the beginning, you are not able to talk in Thai, I think you should apply for a foreign one. Yes ! Obviously , the asian market is huge and I am pretty sure that you can find something as I see many foreigners here. 
I am working here for an international organism but I don't know when I will go somewhere else.
By the way, have you already been in Thailand ?


----------



## Soso72 (Jun 1, 2018)

Ismeria.B said:


> Hi ! Yeah actually many companies are settled here and not only thai companies but strangers as well so, if at the beginning, you are not able to talk in Thai, I think you should apply for a foreign one. Yes ! Obviously , the asian market is huge and I am pretty sure that you can find something as I see many foreigners here.
> I am working here for an international organism but I don't know when I will go somewhere else.
> By the way, have you already been in Thailand ?


Okayyyyy thank you for your answer!!! Are you in Thailand since a long time? No it is the first time I will stay as a "long time" there this is why I have many questions  I eared that people is very nice, isn't it? Are they more quite places around Bangkok not far away to relax during the week end? I am afraid about the noise, busy people and traffic, but because it is Asia it could be a nice experience.


----------



## Ismeria.B (Jun 5, 2018)

Soso72 said:


> Okayyyyy thank you for your answer!!! Are you in Thailand since a long time? No it is the first time I will stay as a "long time" there this is why I have many questions  I eared that people is very nice, isn't it? Are they more quite places around Bangkok not far away to relax during the week end? I am afraid about the noise, busy people and traffic, but because it is Asia it could be a nice experience.


Yeah ! everybody here is so nice ! If they can help, it is with no hesitation, so don't worry  The center is very popular and touristic but you can find place like park (chatuchak, lumpini) it is inside the city but you feel like in the nature ! Yeah of course you have cars and motorcycles everywhere , it is annoying but after you are used to... So have you already find an appartement ?


----------



## Soso72 (Jun 1, 2018)

Ismeria.B said:


> Yeah ! everybody here is so nice ! If they can help, it is with no hesitation, so don't worry  The center is very popular and touristic but you can find place like park (chatuchak, lumpini) it is inside the city but you feel like in the nature ! Yeah of course you have cars and motorcycles everywhere , it is annoying but after you are used to... So have you already find an appartement ?


Nice!! Looking forward to see it! Yes almost, I am looking on AirBnB, there are few apartments and they look very nice! I am know thinking how will I bring some personal items... I have an huge amount of clothes


----------



## Ismeria.B (Jun 5, 2018)

Soso72 said:


> Nice!! Looking forward to see it! Yes almost, I am looking on AirBnB, there are few apartments and they look very nice! I am know thinking how will I bring some personal items... I have an huge amount of clothes


Hello, 
It sounds cool ! Which area of Bangkok finally did you choose ? 
I can suggest you Sukhumvit center ! For a first time, you will find everything there ! (food, activities, clothes).
ok I see, is it a big volume ? I think for clothes, airfreight is the best option, btw one of my friends works for Siam shipping https://SIAM-shipping.com/ he does this kind of shipments. If you are interested I can give you his number or ask directly on their website.
Thank you !


----------

